# Calcium cystals, urinary and infection issues



## GracieGirl (Jan 21, 2018)

Gracie is now 12months and has already had 3 rounds of antibiotics. UTI, pyometra surgery, dog bite, conjunctivitis and BV!!

Now has calcium crystals. Testing for genetic condition related to liver function? Has anyone had any experience with this?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Other than knowing there are different types of crystals, and each can have a different reason for forming. I really don't know a lot on it. 
Some of the wirehair owners, may know more.
As their breeding stock is now tested for HUU.


----------

